# fitzfiber/bright fiber?



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

Love mine


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*Nanoptics*

Summit Treestands is using FitzFIBER in their 08/09 line of sights, so look out for those. The fiber optic is made by a U.S. manufacturer called Nanoptics.

I've got some extra fiber optics left in our inventory if you're interested - there's a thread over in the classifieds:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=728885


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

i would be if i didnt just order 3 foot of it. sorry but thanks for the offer. thanks for the input too.


----------



## madhunter (Aug 2, 2008)

I have not but I have heard of it, let us know how it works out.


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

The brightess with out halo and toughest out there.
Love Mine!!!!!! On all of my sights


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

Same company called tough fiber the stuff is awesome and bright. If you hunt hard go with it you will not be disappointed.


----------

